# Scalped Pigeon- 20 days old... can see scull! Help



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I was feeding my wild flock and saw a baby pigeon, about twenty days old on the side of the road. I rushed to go see him and was shock and horrified at what I saw. This pigeon is scalped on the head, back, and wings! The first thing I saw was his head. It is crustaited and all you can see is blood and skin. On the middle of its head, there is NO skin and all you can see is scull. On its back, there is skin but only pinfeathers and it is scratched, and on its wings it is completely scalped! Please help. i have him in an old fish tank with tons of wood shavings for him. I have given him about 18cc of hand feeding formula, and have gently dabbed of the debris on his head and have put some antibacterial cream on him. He does NOT seem to be in pain, nothing is broken, and his two feet and wings work fine!

Please help,

Kevin


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

u seem to be doing fine. so far with him, he seems to be eating 18 cc thats a hungry bird 
other than that u could take him to the vet for some antibiotics. anti inflammatory meds...
he'll make it i have a good feeling about it


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks! Hope he makes it too! don't mean to be rude but, I need more help!
will try to post a pic


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

What a story that is and it sounds like your doing right but I hope other people join this thread to walk you through with this--20 days old he has feathers---and he is on seed--but other people I am sure will help you---hang in there.....c.hert


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks! just seen him yan and stretch! he seems good. but sooooooo hurt. we think that he was hit by the city lawn mowers. it looks like it because his whole top is scalped but bottom is good!


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Help!!!!!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

How about a picture?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Yopigeonguy, this bird should be fine. A while back I had a bird scalped to the extent 50% of his head was just scull showing. I have had minor instances before, but nothing that looked like this bird. I treated the area with Polysporin, the ointment kind (petrolatum based) not the cream, every day for the better part of three weeks and during this time his skin slowly closed over his scalp. I was resigned that I was just going to have a half bald bird in my group, but over the next few months he fully feathered in again and you could never tell if you looked at him now just how badly he was scalped.

Karyn


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I think you are doing fine, keep replacing the anti bacterial cream to keep the scalp moist.

It could take up to 4 months to heal completely and there will probably be a small scar.

Cynthia


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

yopigeonguy, I've had quite a few scalped babies. They usually do fine, just *keep it clean*. I clean the area with Nolvasan Scrub. 
I don't think I'd keep him on shavings though. The shavings will stick to the open sore areas. I keep mine on layers of paper towels with shredded paper towel strips until it starts to heal over. Make sure he eats - your doing fine!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Some years ago I found a grackle who was completely scalped, all you could see on his head was bone. My vet recommended to apply silvadene and keep the area moist. It took months until some skin and scar tissue grew over.

Reti


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone! The baby is doing fine! i have just fed him 36cc through a syringe. i know its seems like a lot but his crop is half way full with that! love the little guy/girl already! he/she is flaping its wings,streching... so everything seems to be fine! it looks like it hurt a lot,but he seems to be fine and if you didnt looks and teh scalping ( hard to do!) you would think he was normal. just starting to take in a few grains from the pigeon mix i have. 

looking good,

Kevin


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Do you think that he will be realesable?


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Well done Kevin, you're doing a great job.

As far as being releasable, it does depend on how he comes out of this.
The one thing that might happen though as you're hand rearing him aswell, he might get imprinted seeing as you'll probably have to keep him longer than you would normally do as his healing sounds as if it will take a little while.

It will be hard not to let him get attached as you obviously care a lot about him already. 
Maybe you will be able to do a soft release when the time comes and if you're feeding his flock you might be able to keep an eye on him and make sure he gets plenty of food !!

Best of luck with him anyway,

Janet


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for all you help and support,

Kevin


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

I have a question, if I treated this pigeon for some sicknesses and fleas, could he stay in my loft? I mean when he is older.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I don't see why not.

reti


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Guys and Gals,

I have decided to take him to the rehab centre not to far from here. I feel that his wounds need more treating then I can give him. if he is NON realesable, then I will take him back when he is older.  


Kevin


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is a good idea just as long as they don't put him down because of the way his wounds look!

Cynthia


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

I will make sure they don't

Kevin


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Well done for what you've done so far.

If they aren't prepared to give him a chance once they see the wounds then have him back as you're his best option then.

You certainly sound very mature and sensible, I admire the way you've dealt with helping this poor bird.

Good luck to him and I hope you're able to let us know how things turn out.

Janet


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

You were doing great, but I think you have done right by trusting your judgement to take him to a place with more experience. We do all we can, but sometimes that is just not enough. Please keep us updated on the progress, we are all hoping for the best!!


----------

